# Does Acrylic Block UVB?



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

I know that there are types of Acrylic that are made to block out UV rays. Does regular Acrylic (not UV filtering specific) block out UVB? Would it be fine if I was to use Acrylic for a custom lid? 
The lid is going to be for a planted viv. I'm not sure if I need the UV for the plants. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

You don't need UVB for your plants. I believe the only solid material that UVB passes through is either solocryl or starphire glass. Not sure on the spelling with either of those, and not 100% sure those are your only choices but if i recall my previous reading thats about it for your choices if you are not using screen.


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

MELLOWROO421: Thanks for the reply! 
I was wondering if anyone has any experience with polycarbonate? How well would it work? Are LED lights good for plants or would I need to use t5 ho lights for them or both? 
I'm sorry I'm new to this hobby and I just want to learn what I can. Thanks!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

LEDlighting is awesome in my opinion. I wish i had started with LEDs. I plan on converting ASAP. Great for plants, low energy use. Worth the cost. My .02 

Brian


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

a-ha said:


> I know that there are types of Acrylic that are made to block out UV rays. Does regular Acrylic (not UV filtering specific) block out UVB? Would it be fine if I was to use Acrylic for a custom lid?
> The lid is going to be for a planted viv. I'm not sure if I need the UV for the plants.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Most types of acrylic block UV.

UV is good for the animals though. 
Most folks UV-ing leave about 20% of the top screen and then position the UV producing bulbs over the screen area.

Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Acrylic lids warp badly in vivarium conditions. Polycarbonate leaches unknown amounts of BPA that may disrupt your frog's endocrine system.
I would use the screen system that Todd just described.


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

